# FLR (M) questions



## Monique14 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi,

Thank you for all your help thus far (Joppa especially).As I have my appointment for first extension (fiance - spouse) booked for the end of the next week, I would like to check some questions and issues regarding the FLR (M) form and the application in general. I apology if this is longer that should be, but I would like to ensure everything is fine and we've done our best for this application. 

General questions:

1. As Joppa previously said that 6 items of correspondence aren't needed now, will the tenancy agreement & council tax bill be enough for this section? Anyway, we have all 6 items, 5 with joint names and 1 for husband (electricity bill) and 1 for myself (internet bill on my name but husband's payment details as I am not eligible to work). Should we just leave all these papers at home and take only tenanacy agreement + coun. tax?

2. Tenancy agreement - the agency issued only 6 months ten agreement because my fiance visa was due to expire in 6 months, therefore they did not want to give us usual 1 year tenancy. We've got the letter from the agency explaining the reason of 6 months tenancy and saying that it can be renewed but its on the discretion of the landlord at the time of renewal. That's all they could do. Will that be fine? 

3. What should we write in our personal letters? Plans for the future? Should I mention in mine what are my plans for the job if the visa is granted and say something about my education?

4. Accommodation - we moved into the house straight after the wedding (November), and I entered the Uk a month before (October). We didn't live together before marriage. Should I provide evidence or something that shows where I've lived for that 1 month period (10 Oct - 14 Nov)?

5. Wedding ceremony - it was only a civil ceremony with witnesses. We were planning to bring family and first applied for my husbend's brother visa (refused), than we realized it will not be easy to bring all the family and friends, and changed the plans to make a proper celebration in Serbia (our origin country) in August 2015. Therefore now we don't have spectacular wedding photos and only two guest, should we explain this somewhere (if yes - where?) I really don't want that our relationship be under the suspicion because of the small wedding, even though we have plenty of evidence of our relationship (pics, tickets, conversations, myself on a student visa 11 months in the Uk ect...). But again, Joppa said if we go with the premium service they will not be interested in such a evidence? Confused now what should I do...

Application form questions:

6. Quoted question: ''Is this the first time you have applied for a visa or extension of stay in one in the above categories (including previous leave granted as a fiance or proposed civil partner) with your current sponsor? '' By the way, ''previous categories'' are spouse, unmarried partner, same sex partner etc... Initially I put YES, this is my first extension of stay, BUT when they say ''including fiance'', then now it would be my second visa. So, the answer is YES or NO?

7.''If your sponsor was not British from birth, when did your sponsor obtain settlement?'' Do they ask for the date when my husband got the naturalization, british passport, ILR or something else? What exactly they mean under the ''obtain settlement''?

8. This is about my previous fiance application:''Give the details of the British diplomatic post(s) involved if the application was made abroad''. Well, should I provide the details of Teleperformance agency in Serbia (where applied), or British Embassy in Warsava where my application was sent to be processed?

9. There is a section of questions about my sponsor's job. He commenced the employment almost 2 years ago, should we still answer the question ''what was your sponsor's job title with earlier employer?''

I should stop now, this is more then enough. I apologize again for the long thread..May I ask Joppa or someone else to help with the questions above?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

A lot of questions aren't biggies, so briefly:
#1 Yes, leave most at home.
#2 6 months is fine. No explanation needed.
#3 Not needed for this.
#4 Not needed.
#5 That's fine. A lot of people have simple ceremony.
#6 Yes is the answer.
#7 Is he British - leave blank. If not, answer appropriately. To sponsor you, he needs to be at least settled in UK with ILR.
#8 No. British embassy Belgrade is the answer.
#9 Only if he changed employer. Not if still with the same.


----------



## Monique14 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thank you Joppa for your reply!

I've still got some questions, sorry to bother you again!

1. May I notice this is a straight forward application when you go with the premium service? I've read somewhere on this forum that the little number of wedding guests may be a problem and that should be explained in the personal letters. Now you said that the small weddings are ok and the letters aren't needed. Is it easier with the premium service? They are not picky then?

2. The question ''when did my sponsor obtain settlement''. My husband is british now, but was not from the birth. Should we write the date when he's got his ILR? Is that the settlement?

3. ''Give the details of the British diplomatic post(s) involved if the application was made abroad''.
You said I should write British Embassy Belgrade, but they were not involved, they don't work with visa issues anymore. I brought my application in Teleperformance agency Belgrade and they sent it to Warsava Uk Embassy, should I still answer this question: ''British Embassy Belgrade''?

4. And the last two questions 6.8 and 6.9

6.8 ''How long have you been living together in a relationship?'' 
Should I answer 2 months, since we've got married on 14 Nov?

''Add all addresses you and your sponsor have lived at in the 2 years preceding this application if you have lived at your current address with your sponsor for less than 2 years''
If this question asks for addresses we lived together or separately? This current address is the only one we have lived together since marriage.

6.9 ''If relevant, have you lived together permanently in the UK with your sponsor since your last grant of limited leave to remain as a partner?''

What do they mean with ''my last grant of limited leave to remain as a partner''? Is that since I've got my fiance visa? Don't think so, but please suggest what should I answer.

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 Small wedding is fine, whether premium service or postal.
#2 When he got ILR.
#3 Just do as you are told! It doesn't matter if they are directly involved or not. Other agencies like Teleperformance and Warsaw office work on behalf of Belgrade embassy.
#4 6.8 Yes
Separately and together.
6.9 Yes, since fiancé visa was granted. Answer yes.


----------



## Monique14 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks Joppa.

Now I am fine with 1,2 and 3 question, but I am still confused about 4th I asked, because I have a feeling that I am in a slightly different position. Let me explain:
I arrived in the Uk on 10th October 2014 as a fiance, and stayed at college where I used to study before in 2013. My husband started renting a house on the 1st of Nov (before then he was residing at the same college). Then we got married on the 14th of Nov and I moved into the house. 

Based on this circumstances, should I answer the following questions:

6.8 
''Add all addresses you and your sponsor have lived at in the 2 years preceding this application if you have lived at your current address with your sponsor for less than 2 years''

- his college address (he's been living there for 13 years)
- my address in Serbia (I was at home Jan - Oct 2014)
- my college address (covering period 10 Oct - 14 Nov)
- address of the house where we live now as a married couple (from 14 Nov)

Please correct me if I am wrong.

6.9
'If relevant, have you lived together permanently in the UK with your sponsor since your last grant of limited leave to remain as a partner?''

This is also what confuses me because we didn't live together straight after I arrived on a fiance visa, I joined him after the wedding on the same date. That's because of our religion. 

Should I answer then NO and explain the reason? I also can provide the letter from the college saying I was staying there for the certain period.

If you could understand my situation and tell me what is the best answer.

Everything else is fine, thank you for your patience so far!

Cheers!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

6.8 Yes I suppose so. But surely you don't have to declare your college address for only a month? 
6.9 Yes, just say you moved in together following your marriage.


----------



## Monique14 (Jun 30, 2014)

Let's just check before I put the definite answer:

6.8 I will put the all addresses above including my college address because apart from living there for one month on arrival, I also spent a whole 2013 there as a student, so that's fine then, to include this address as well?

6.9 The correct answer is NO, and then in the box below where says '' Please provide details of any periods when you have not lived with your sponsor since your last grant of limited leave to remain and any reasons why you have not done so'', shall I just write: My fiance visa was granted on the 11th of September, I entered the Uk on 10th of October, and started living together with my partner on 14th of November, straight after the marriage, due to our religious beliefs. 
That won't cause any problem?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Fine on both counts.


----------



## Monique14 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks Joppa! 

My appointment is on Friday and hopefully everything will be fine, just wanted to check few more details about my new name:

1. As I've changed my name recently and documentation and bills issued after wedding are on my married name, the others issued before are on maiden, is that ok?

2. I understand the application should be on maiden name, but also signed with maiden name (my passport signature)?
In that case I will have two signatures.



3. Question 1.1 should I put my current title Mrs?

thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 Fine. Quite common.
#2 Sign with maiden name.
#3 Put something like Ms if using your maiden name.


----------



## Monique14 (Jun 30, 2014)

There is no option for Ms, only Mr, Mrs, Miss and Other. Why do you think I shouldn't put Mrs?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Because that should go with your married surname, which you aren't using.


----------



## Monique14 (Jun 30, 2014)

What do you suggest then? To put Other and then write Ms? Not sure about that, writing Ms by myself..what other people did? Do you remember from the experience?

Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Tick other and and put Ms in additional information or tick Miss. Don't over think it.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Monique14 said:


> What do you suggest then? To put Other and then write Ms? Not sure about that, writing Ms by myself..what other people did? Do you remember from the experience? Thanks


If you are using your maiden name, you choose Miss from the options.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Married women hate to use Miss as it's firmly associated with unmarried women (spinsters). Ms was invented as a neutral title for any woman regardless of marital status, just as Mr can be used by any male.


----------



## Monique14 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks people!

I am getting very anxious, and still think that some questions are confusing in this updated form...well, appointment is tomorrow, and I am afraid of being refused because of the wrong answer :O I still haven't decided what to answer for 2 questions. I have a few copies of each page - just in case I change my mind.

Well, what worries me - please help - the last time 

6.8 question about addresses if we live at the current address for less then 2 years. Yes, we live, only 2 months, and I put addresses where we lived separately in the past and filled all three parts - no space anymore. I didn't put the current address where we live together now, because it says - PRECEDING this application - and it has ''from'' and ''to'', so I assume its only for the past not for the present?? Please correct me if I am wrong and I can put our current address in additional information due to lack of space.

6.33 Shared financial responsibilities - we put NO, but having read some threads you suggest yes if people have a least joint Banc Acc. We have it, but is it considered as a ''shared financial responsibility''?? We also have bills on joint our names but my husband is the one who pays as I don't have a work permission with my current fiance visa. I really don't want to put YES and then they say, how can you share financial resp with no work permission, and on the other hand if I put NO and provide joint banc acc like kind of the proof of genuine and subsisting relationship, they can say why did you put NO when you have shared financial responsibility. Basically, if ''shared fin resp'' means that I have to pay for something, the answer would be NO, if means that I am there only jointly the answer could be YES. 

Please help 

And thanks a lot!


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

> 6.8 question about addresses if we live at the current address for less then 2 years. Yes, we live, only 2 months, and I put addresses where we lived separately in the past and filled all three parts - no space anymore. I didn't put the current address where we live together now, because it says - PRECEDING this application - and it has ''from'' and ''to'', so I assume its only for the past not for the present?? Please correct me if I am wrong and I can put our current address in additional information due to lack of space.


You put in the current address, that's where you live PRECEDING the application. Like you lived there yesterday and your application is tomorrow, see what I mean?



> 6.33 Shared financial responsibilities - we put NO, but having read some threads you suggest yes if people have a least joint Banc Acc. We have it, but is it considered as a ''shared financial responsibility''?? We also have bills on joint our names but my husband is the one who pays as I don't have a work permission with my current fiance visa. I really don't want to put YES and then they say, how can you share financial resp with no work permission, and on the other hand if I put NO and provide joint banc acc like kind of the proof of genuine and subsisting relationship, they can say why did you put NO when you have shared financial responsibility. Basically, if ''shared fin resp'' means that I have to pay for something, the answer would be NO, if means that I am there only jointly the answer could be YES.


You should put YES there, as you DO have shared financial responsibility whether you can work or not. It is your responsibility to pay for the utilities and such if your name is on the bill. You can pay it through savings or your husband can pay the entire thing but it is ALSO your responsibility. We had a house in the UK, bought on mortgage, before I ever even received the spouse visa and we put in YES.

DON'T PANIC!


----------



## Monique14 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks ashkevron for your quik reply! now I can sleep few hours 

Let me just check before I go, we have these things on both our names, I mean, jointly:
- joint bank account
- tennancy agreement
- council tax
- water bill
- home insurance

should I mention all of them in 6.33 question?

Many Thanks


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Monique14 said:


> Thanks ashkevron for your quik reply! now I can sleep few hours
> 
> Let me just check before I go, we have these things on both our names, I mean, jointly:
> - joint bank account
> ...


If they ask you to give them details about all joint financial responsibilities, you mention all of them. Very simple. Just do what they ask you to do.

I didn't manage to get any sleep before the application, we were so late with everything! I wrote my introduction letter in the car while my husband was driving. He wrote his in the parking bay next to the visa application centre


----------



## Monique14 (Jun 30, 2014)

they just ask do you have any shared financial responsabilities, and if yes, provide details.

thanks anyway, I'll think what to write there.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Monique14 said:


> they just ask do you have any shared financial responsabilities, and if yes, provide details.
> 
> thanks anyway, I'll think what to write there.


Good luck, let us know how it went


----------

